# Reputable breeder North East



## Nickc1969 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi all, we have made the decision to get a Cockapoo. Can anyone recomend a reputable breeder in the North East of England? Failing that we would be happy to travel further. Any advice would be appreciated. We are reluctant to use people advertising on pets4homes in case not a good breeder.


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

How exciting, this was how we started last new year and we now have 9 month old Murphy who we all adore. We are in Sheffield but got him from Anzil cockapoos in Liverpool and we are so glad that we did! I can't recommend Anthony highly enough, he's a fantastic, knowledgable and caring breeder who clearly loves his dogs. Good luck with your search  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linda Simpson (Jan 7, 2014)

As above, we're near York searched for a long time before finding Anthony. It'll be worth traveling.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Same for us and we travelled from Central Scotland to Liverpool. Definitely worth it. 

Don't think Anthony starts breeding again until the Spring but might be worth giving him a call.


----------



## andytashbuddy (Dec 13, 2014)

Hello, we're in York and we got buddy from pickering, from exclusivepups. Lovely women called carol. We visited a few times before we got buddy and a few times up until we picked him up. She has a Facebook page.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Anthony of anzils does come highly recommended.
I got ruby from Christine in dewsbury, West Yorkshire.
(Ruby is an american cocker x toy poodle mix)
She also breeds English x miniature.
I found Christine fantastic - she has her own website... Charmilla cockapoos.
Exciting times puppy searching x


----------



## LeahxGrace (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm originally from the North west and I heard really good things about Rosedale Doodles - has anyone else heard of them?


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes, we visited Rosedale and were on their waiting list. Decided to go with Anzil from Liverpool and do not regret it.

Have no negative comments to make about Rosedale though. All health checks seemed to be in order and their premises were spotless. Dogs were also adorable.

Anzil just seemed a bit more personal to me.


----------



## Nickc1969 (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks for all your posts. We are picking Dougie up from Maison Jolie in Scunthorpe tomorrow! Can't wait!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Welcome dougie!! We would love to see pics please.
My Ralph fell in love with a dougie whilst on holiday 
They hugged and danced and tangoed!! 
(Can't find the pic )


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Welcome dougie!! How exciting. We need pictures please.
My Ralph once met a dougie and had a holiday bromance!! 
I love this pic ...


----------



## andytashbuddy (Dec 13, 2014)

That's a brilliant picture


----------



## Nickc1969 (Dec 31, 2014)

Lovely picture Tinman! Here is Dougie! He's been such a good boy so far!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He's very sweet!!!


----------

